# i rescued a betta!



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

so today i decided to pop into my local pet shop (where i NEVER normally buy fish due to the number of dead and dying fish in their tanks...) anyway about a month ago i was there and there were these lovely little female bettas. i nearly bought one. when i went back a few weeks later the bettas, which had been looking ok when i last saw them, were dying. it was so sad. so i went there today with the idea in mind of rescuing a betta from a similar fate...
there were three female bettas in the tank - two greenish/red ones (sorry i don't know much about betta varieties so its the only description i can give) and one gorgeous little pink/orange one with black eyes. the pinky orange one was the liveliest and also the nicest looking, so i bought her. she cost $7.95 which i thought was a bit expensive, but it was worth it...she has so much character! she's very inquisitive and has to peck at everything she sees. she especially likes attacking the snails. i even saw her eating some of the baby ones, which is great...i now have biological snail control! :-D

i've put her in my spare 6 gallon tank. it has a heater but no filter. i know that's not good, but my only spare filter is an internal power filter which i recently discovered, to my detriment, is...um...electrically unsafe. (no wonder my cory died when i put him in that tank..zapped by 240 volts...:shock and i was wondering why my finger was tingling when i put it in the tank! :roll:

i've decided to name my new betta 'flame' on account of her colouring. if anyone can tell me what variety of betta she is i'd appreciate it  by the way, this little fish is tiny. she's like an inch long..hehehe!
sorry the pics are so blurry, its hard to take pictures of her. i tried flash but they came out looking weird..
View attachment 16207


View attachment 16208


View attachment 16209


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww she is so cute i love her red and flame is a nice name that suits her!! she is a VT female VT stands for Veiltail. if there are any other questions feel free to leave me a PM or visitor message


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

more piccys. used flash this time so they look a bit washed out, but it does show up the turqouise sheen.

View attachment 16210


View attachment 16211


View attachment 16212


View attachment 16213


View attachment 16214


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yupp shes a really pretty *Cambodian* female good choice


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice colour and turqouise sheen, is it possible to see a pic of her setup??
At least she will have a nice life!!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Soz me being dumb can see the setup in ur 'aquariums'!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> Soz me being dumb can see the setup in ur 'aquariums'!


yeah but those are really old pics, i should post a new one. the setup isnt very exciting, just heaps of plants haha...


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

she is sooo adorable...


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

germanchick09 said:


> she is sooo adorable...


hehehe isn't she just? thankyou


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh yeah...and i used to think females are lame...i have one too..and she is just a joy...lol..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think she is a cambo- multicolored female, maybe. 

That face pic of her- SO cute!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I don't think she is a cambo- multicolored female, maybe.
> 
> That face pic of her- SO cute!


i've seen quite a few pics of female bettas like her in the betta photos thread


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just want to say that i love when people rescue betta. That how i end up with 5 at home,2 in one office,1 in another office and about 12 of my co worker have 1 or 2 bettas and some of my friends i wish all people have betta. I hate to see them in little cups with little amount of water. One time i was sick one of the pet stores had them in the not see through disposoble cups with little bit of water. Make me sick. My husband hate when i go to the store because i am literally sick after that.

Some time i go to the store and bring my betta water. And while no one see me i add water to the cups.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

At least some1s paying some attention to the fish!! Fish shops just think because there fish shops no1 will argue about how there kept!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well the clerks in the fish shops are just thinking keep them alive long enough to sell and get rid of them!

Edit: Well some do.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

i hardly ever see red and turquoise together. nice betta


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

looks like Christmas colors:-D.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very pretty female!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

She's a cutie!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks everyone!  i'm thinking of getting a male betta so i can try breeding them, although i'm not sure what i'd do with the fry. what happens when you cross one colour variety with another? multicoloured babies? or can't you do that? i think i might have a hard time finding a male betta with the same colouration as her...its quite unusual.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

betta99 said:


> i hardly ever see red and turquoise together. nice betta


my first betta, another female, was dark green with red fins with turqouise streaks, a lot like flame. those are just the colour forms my local pet shop has. i wonder if there is some wild betta in them...:shock:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Gorgeous girl! She has blue eyes..Aaah pretty.
As I put in another post
`*I'd still say a cambodian, if u look in the tail and color section of this forum it describe's cambodians as having a pale white-ish body. And these days u cannot really tell with store bought betta`s, there is soo many mixes and hybrids*..`
So multi-colored cambodian.. just my opinion.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> Gorgeous girl! She has blue eyes..Aaah pretty.
> As I put in another post
> `*I'd still say a cambodian, if u look in the tail and color section of this forum it describe's cambodians as having a pale white-ish body. And these days u cannot really tell with store bought betta`s, there is soo many mixes and hybrids*..`
> So multi-colored cambodian.. just my opinion.


i love her blue eyes!
i think you might be right, but it seems odd to me that all the bettas my local pet shop gets in have the same colouration (flame's is a little different as she has a pale body, but the fins are the same.) the females are dark green with dark crimson fins and a turqouise sheen. similar to flame except without the cambodian type body. maybe their supplier crosses varieties :O


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

ok this isn't my betta, but it does show the colours that my first female betta displayed, and that all the other female bettas at the local pet shop display.
some wild betta in there, maybe mixed with green betta because the wild ones are more bluish? just a thought...how common is it to find wild-colouration bettas?

View attachment 16229


(i had to take a screenshot of this picture cos i couldn't get the 'insert image from url' to work)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> ok this isn't my betta, but it does show the colours that my first female betta displayed, and that all the other female bettas at the local pet shop display.
> some wild betta in there, maybe mixed with green betta because the wild ones are more bluish? just a thought...how common is it to find wild-colouration bettas?
> 
> View attachment 16229
> ...


not very common to find that color in bettas. also i hope you know thats a male


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> not very common to find that color in bettas. also i hope you know thats a male


plakat male i suppose? 
i have my doubts about my first betta being a female, actually. she always blew bubblenests :O and i think she flared if a gourami strayed into her territory. but maybe females do that too, i dont know.
wish i could find a picture of her, but i seem to have lost them all...i think her body was a bit more greenish rather than dark, like it appears in that picture.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> plakat male i suppose?
> i have my doubts about my first betta being a female, actually. she always blew bubblenests :O and i think she flared if a gourami strayed into her territory. but maybe females do that too, i dont know.
> wish i could find a picture of her, but i seem to have lost them all...i think her body was a bit more greenish rather than dark, like it appears in that picture.


Yes he is a Plakat male good reference. 
also Female bettas DONT blow bubble nests they cant sustain them.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> not very common to find that color in bettas. also i hope you know thats a male





bettalover2033 said:


> Yes he is a Plakat male good reference.
> also Female bettas DONT blow bubble nests they cant sustain them.


woah...i had a male! i did wonder at one point, but then after seeing how colourful the females could be and reading somewhere that sometimes they blew bubblenests, i thought it was a 'she' after all.
so i guess i had a plakat male then...i'm lucky he didn't attack my pearl gouramis! he was very self contained and just hung around the top of the tank displaying and blowing bubbles. so cute...


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

i just looked into my betta tank and there was a little pile of bubbles clinging to the leaf of a fern. it looked just like the nests my old betta used to make. are you SURE females don't make bubblenests?


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

So tou have a male betta????!!!!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> So tou have a male betta????!!!!


no, we were talking about a betta i used to have years ago 
although come to think of it i did say that Flame MAY have made a bubblenest..or not, there are bubbles under the plants leaves and some of those might have just floated up to the top, i don't know. i'm pretty sure female bettas can blow bubbles.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

ARe you gunna get another one and breed them??


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> ARe you gunna get another one and breed them??


i'd like to, but i don't know what i'd do with the babies. i don't have anyway to put them. i think i might do, you know, a betta 'sorority' - all girlies  i do love bettas, they have so much character. as long as the females aren't going to fight, it should be ok.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

i was gunna get a betta well rescue it but i think there colour is nice but thats all realy !! My LFS didnt seem to have any feamles, anyway ill try and get a pic of them to!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> i was gunna get a betta well rescue it but i think there colour is nice but thats all realy !! My LFS didnt seem to have any feamles, anyway ill try and get a pic of them to!


i dont think you really understand why some people are so obsessed with bettas until you have one. i personally never really liked the flashy fins of the males.it's their personality that appeals to me..they are so inquistive and full of character. thats why i want a sorority 
the females are usually kept in community tanks alongside other fish, not seperate like the males...and they usually have no colour in the store, so they're inconspicous.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Any way if i had seena realy nice one like ur betta they would probably grow on me!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Females blow bubbles


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

jaspersangel said:


> females blow bubbles


i knew it!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol!!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

scroll down to the 'wild type' betta in this list...thats' exactly like the female i used to have. :shock:
Types of Bettas, by colour, tailss, patterns and genetics.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

and this is what she looked like before i brought her home, with possibly even less colour than that...and tahts what the other female bettas that shop has at the moment look like..

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b80/DooSPX/IMG_0557.jpg


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

poor little thing


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

germanchick09 said:


> poor little thing


that shop doesn't know how to look after fish...:| hence the rescue of flame!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> i just looked into my betta tank and there was a little pile of bubbles clinging to the leaf of a fern. it looked just like the nests my old betta used to make. are you SURE females don't make bubblenests?


yes females cannot make bubblenest.:-D:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> and this is what she looked like before i brought her home, with possibly even less colour than that...and tahts what the other female bettas that shop has at the moment look like..
> 
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b80/DooSPX/IMG_0557.jpg


wow she does have a nice wild color i love it!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

She's very pretty!


bettalover2033 said:


> yes females cannot make bubblenest.:-D:-D


 Females can make bubblenest actually and they can sustain them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> Females can make bubblenest actually and they can sustain them.


How can that be they have no reason to make one because thats the males job.

Okay for example, there is no reason fr a female to make a bubblenest becaue if she fills up with eggs then drops them and puts them in the nest she they will never hatch. They will be unfertile. Why would a female make a nest if there is no reason for her to make one for. Unless she is making the nest for another female(BEING SARCASTIC):sarcastic::sarcastic: sorry for the immaturity there.

They might be able to sustain them but for what? Also im kind of a (Ill believe it when i see it, so i still dont think its possible...)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm only saying that from experience because I've seen some of my females making bubblenest and I've seen some in my sorority as well,so it is possible.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

its not really a nest she is building...its more of a 'territory line'


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Sorry if i sound rude*



germanchick09 said:


> its not really a nest she is building...its more of a 'territory line'


see? 

Im sorry if i sound rude because those are not my intentions! i just will just have to see it.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> see?
> 
> Im sorry if i sound rude because those are not my intentions! i just will just have to see it.


i could try to take a picture. it;s quite big now. there's also a snail living in it, i hope flame doesn't mind..


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow she does have a nice wild color i love it!!


thats awesome!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

hey all i have new pics of flame up in this post if you're interested: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...deos/new-pics-my-anabantids-50178/#post456022

and bettalover, heres a photo of her bubblenest 

View attachment 16284


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Kl bubble nest, if it is a bubble nest


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> Kl bubble nest, if it is a bubble nest


has to be a bubblenest, it looks exactly like the ones my old betta used to make  i didn't catch her building it, she must have been, erm, bubbling while i wasn't looking


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

ok hang on. ive never seen a female making a bubblenest. 
ye sure its not a young PK male???????????????

edit-
i dont see a white egg thingy on her belly either??


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

Neelie said:


> ok hang on. ive never seen a female making a bubblenest.
> ye sure its not a young PK male???????????????
> 
> edit-
> i dont see a white egg thingy on her belly either??


what white egg thingy?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> what white egg thingy?


this is an egg spot you have to look under the belly for this::-D








<---:-D:-D

and this one:-D

:-D:-D--->







:-D:-D

:-D:-Dthen this last one read about the female bettas body!!:-D:-D








<---:-D:-D


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah she could be a young plakat


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

germanchick09 said:


> yeah she could be a young plakat


:\ and i wanted to get another one!
i just went and looked at her, but it's kind of hard to tell if she has the ovipositor thing. maybe i should wait until she's a bit bigger and then try to work it out? shes only like an inch long...


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

edit: just went and looked again and i'm pretty sure she has the egg spot thing, thank goodness.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ohh okay i see. can you get a picture of it?


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> ohh okay i see. can you get a picture of it?


i can try, but i dont think it'll show up too well.maybe if she was against a dark background it'd be easier to see. all those plants just make it really tricky


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ohay well if you cant then its okay


----------

